# 4 more down!



## catch22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Me and a buddy killed these 4 one morning. I killed 3 of them and he killed the reddish colored one. I was hunting on the ground and a pack of them came out. I picked one out and pulled the trigger and 2 dropped. I waited a few seconds and the smaller one came back out. Popped her too.


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Dec 6, 2016)

Them hogs ain't missed many meals. Great job!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 6, 2016)

Outstanding.  A two-for!

Something I've only dreamed about.


----------



## catch22 (Dec 6, 2016)

*2fer*



GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Outstanding.  A two-for!
> 
> Something I've only dreamed about.



Trust me I wasn't trying to get a 2fer. But now I will if a pack comes out again.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 6, 2016)

Good deal and well done!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 8, 2016)

Good Job!


----------



## DoubleFive (Dec 8, 2016)

Niiicccceee!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2016)

That is AWESOME!!!!


----------

